# Looking for work as a Pipe fitter/Mechanical services plumber



## Einar (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi, as title says I'm looking for work as a pipe fitter. My preferred location is Sunshine Coast area, but I'm flexible... 
I've got several years experience in my profession, but no trade qualifications yet. I will most likely have my qualification approved in Norway by July.
I've been to Australia a couple of times, and the last time I lived and worked in Brisbane in 2006 on a working holiday visa. I've always wanted to go to Australia on a permanent basis, this just hasn't been possible until now. 
As far as my knowledge goes my best shot are to start out with a 457 visa. So then I'll need to find an employer willing to sponsor me. I've been thinking that the easiest way to succeed are to travel on a holiday visa and visit possible employers.
I'll have to save up before I'm able to do this, meanwhile I'll search and apply for jobs from Norway.
So if someone know about employers looking for a pipe fitter/mechanical services plumber, or have other useful information, I'll be very grateful for a message 

-Einar


----------

